# Noobiest thing you've done?



## AA13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Basically the noobiest thing you've done in cubing.
Mine was assuming early on that the only difference between cfop and beginners method was just f2l. I didn't realize there were oll and pll algs....


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 9, 2015)

ditched learning CFOP because i didnt know 4LLL existed and tried to learn full OLL and PLL in 10 mins and gave up. it was a nooby thing to to, but i dont regret ditching CFOP.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 9, 2015)

the noobiest thing I've done was failed today
I got a 14.25 ao100  lol


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 9, 2015)

Basically thinking that CFOP was the only advanced method in existance xD


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 9, 2015)

still doing U3's to AUF my plls


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 9, 2015)

Thinking that ZZ EO was like Petrus EO and trying to orient 2 pieces at a time when doing ZZ. I guess that's why I stuck with CFOP...


----------



## CuberManiac (Jul 9, 2015)

Same as you: thinking I knew CFOP once I learned F2l. *facepalm*


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 9, 2015)

I had a PLL-Skip, but thought it would be a J-Perm and did a J-Perm


----------



## AA13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> still doing U3's to AUF my plls



Haha I d that, but only in f2l and on e perm(weird)


----------



## Myachii (Jul 9, 2015)

Having only 4 sub-10 solves after 26 months of cubing...
Also DNF'ing 2 sub-10's by being a slice move off after failing a H perm


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 9, 2015)

The noobiest thing I've ever done was +2 a 50 second solve in comp.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 9, 2015)

Couldn't figure out how to make my signature 2 lines even though it wasn't implicitly wrapping the text... And still can't. All I do now is name my HTML elements.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 9, 2015)

Looked all over the cube twice for a certain square and STILL can't find it. I know that Blue/Orange (or whatever) has to be here somewhere...


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 9, 2015)

i ended up doing a 2 min solve because i couldn't find a pair that was already inserted


----------



## JamesDanko (Jul 9, 2015)

Got a double x-cross accidentally, and didn't notice. I accidentally used one of those slots to break up other pairs


----------



## adimare (Jul 9, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Having only 4 sub-10 solves after 26 months of cubing...



Not sure if that's a really unfunny joke or a terrible attempt at humble bragging.


----------



## moralsh (Jul 9, 2015)

After learning BLD, while doing some multi practice, I always DNFed the cubes with parity because I thought it didn't matter the order of corners, edges and parity execution. It did.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 9, 2015)

At my first and only comp I very nearly lifted the cover at the start of 3BLD before starting the timer. I'd never used a timer or a cover at home.


----------



## NeilH (Jul 9, 2015)

Not knowing that there are different methods besides CFOP. I wish I chose Roux, but I don't think I want to put in the time to switch.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 9, 2015)

adimare said:


> Not sure if that's a really unfunny joke or a terrible attempt at humble bragging.



Neither, it was 100% serious.
I had been slacking off quite a lot and feel like I could be a lot faster now if I had practiced properly.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 9, 2015)

Got a 1/2 multibld at the Irish Champs last weekend because I forgot to flip an edge >__<


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 9, 2015)

i thought I wasn't going to be able to go to another competition because I did worse in 2x2 in a comp than i did in the comp before


----------



## G2013 (Jul 9, 2015)

Still averaging 13-14 seconds after 7-8 years of cubing.......................


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 9, 2015)

At my first (and currently only) comp, did a solve that almost lasted two minutes, because after I finished F2L, I realised that I did the cross all wrong. To make matters worse, because my mind had shot into panic-mode, instead of using a simple PLL alg or something to fix it, I _rescrambled_ the whole cube and started over.

Yes, I'm cringing hard just thinking about it.


----------



## cubeone (Jul 9, 2015)

I made a really stupid thread on this forum once...


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 10, 2015)

Taking over 3 minutes to fix a simple centerpiece in a 7x solve. Granted, the time still would have been over 10 minutes, but still annoying.


----------



## Berd (Jul 10, 2015)

In my first official mbld attempt, I didn't execute the last room of my memo resulting in the corners not being solved on my last cube. Doh!


----------



## nalralz (Jul 10, 2015)

Getting 3 +2s in the same official average.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 10, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Still averaging 13-14 seconds after 7-8 years of cubing.......................



lol I thought I was slow at improving after 3 years (same average)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 10, 2015)

NeilH said:


> Not knowing that there are different methods besides CFOP. I wish I chose Roux, but I don't think I want to put in the time to switch.



never too late to switch! I switched around your speed...


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 10, 2015)

clicking this thread. I knew I would regret it, but I still did it... So noobish.


----------



## xchippy (Jul 10, 2015)

I didn't know anything about speedcubing and I thought f2l was just something you did for a challenge


----------



## David10000 (Jul 10, 2015)

Didn't know CFOP existed, or never bothered to learn until after 2 years of cubing. Now I have the people I taught bragging about how their progress is much faster than mine because of this.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Getting 3 +2s in the same official average.



I got a +2 AND a DNF. try me.


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I got a +2 AND a DNF. try me.


Make that two.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Make that two.



I was shaking so badly! I was so nervous that I would get a DNF average in the first round. its so risky with roux...


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thought no cube could possibly be better than my vaseline-lubed rubik's brand

and yes, I seriously did think that and then I was like holy **** when I got a guhong


----------



## cashis (Jul 10, 2015)

hmm. I get really sad about bad times. 
also, I have a terrible habit of not only having bad timer starts, but Ill do 1 or two moves of the cross before I remove my finger from the spacebar
and habits are really difficult to break


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 10, 2015)

I thought it was a good idea to try to be method neutral 
Watch this video I just made it is kinda funny



Spoiler










Description said:


> Alright, method neutrality can be good, but you have to be great at all of the methods for it to work. You are better off practicing one method and getting good at that.


----------



## dreami (Jul 10, 2015)

i have a serious problem with confusing j-perms with pll skips.

and also only posting 5 posts in over 3 years.


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 10, 2015)

When I got my first cube (a stickerless), I thought it was a Dayan Zhanchi. Two years later, I showed my "Zhanchi" to a friend, who said it looked like a Guhong. Turns out that friend was right.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 10, 2015)

I didn't participate in skewb for my first comp because I thought 15 second average was too slow.

Next comp: 15 second pyra average lol


----------



## Iggy (Jul 10, 2015)

lol when I first started cubing, I got stuck at averaging 1:00 and thought that was fast


----------



## Berd (Jul 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I was shaking so badly! I was so nervous that I would get a DNF average in the first round. its so risky with roux...


Dan Cochrane (roux user) DNFed his only official 3x3 average. Heh.


----------



## Chree (Jul 10, 2015)

Telling a delegate that a corner twist was "just a +2" during finals of my first comp... and promptly being told "No. DNF." Sorry Janelle, I tried!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 10, 2015)

I once misjudged the solution for a skewb layer and ended up doing an eight move layer in around 3 seconds. Funny thing is that I actually found the optimal solution by accident, because I got an LL skip.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 10, 2015)

At my first and so far only competition, I started solving before the timer was ready, resulting in a DNF. It was the easiest cross of course, and I even planned my first pair, which was amazing for me at the time. Still is, but not as much.


----------



## NeilH (Jul 10, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> never too late to switch! I switched around your speed...



I learned CFOP in February and Roux in March and still have no clue. I don't know how I'm going to decide lal


----------



## rubiksczar (Jul 10, 2015)

Back in the day, you lubricated either with vaseline or CRC...I had neither so I lubricated my rubik's brand cube with a banana. It worked at the moment, but the next day it was very sticky. You noobs have nothing on me


----------



## NeilH (Jul 10, 2015)

rubiksczar said:


> Back in the day, you lubricated either with vaseline or CRC...I had neither so I lubricated my rubik's brand cube with a banana. It worked at the moment, but the next day it was very sticky. You noobs have nothing on me



did you just cut tiny pieces of banana and put it in or what?


----------



## rubiksczar (Jul 10, 2015)

Peeled the banana, took off the top layer of the cube, rubbed the inside contents with the banana.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 10, 2015)

rubiksczar said:


> Peeled the banana, took off the top layer of the cube, rubbed the inside contents with the banana.



Should have used ketchup. Mats Valk recommends it .



Spoiler



From comments of this video



Mats Valk said:


> It's quite good actually ,
> when you don't use too much!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 11, 2015)

Getting two +2s in a row on Pyraminx for starting the timer with my palms instead of fingertips even though it wasn't even my first comp.


----------



## AA13 (Jul 31, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Getting two +2s in a row on Pyraminx for starting the timer with my palms instead of fingertips even though it wasn't even my first comp.



Today: had probably my fastest f2l ever, i unknowingly multislotted 2 of the slots, I'd guess about 8-9 seconds going into OLL, where i had the T ( F R U R' U' F') orientation, then an easy J(b) perm. I expected a new PB. I looked up andsaw that my timer hadn't started, the spacebar had opened a dropdown menu. RAGE QUIT


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 1, 2015)

got a 6 second F2L and 12 second Oll PLL skip shoulda been sub 10 but hands were shaking too bad when i saw pure sune 
God i hate myself!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 1, 2015)

got a LL skip..... and didn't even sub 15 it.... today.... i facepalmed and banged my head against a wall and nearly jumped off a bridge. i hate myself shoulda been sub 10


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 1, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> got a LL skip..... and didn't even sub 15 it.... today.... i facepalmed and banged my head against a wall and nearly jumped off a bridge. i hate myself shoulda been sub 10



calm down, you'll get one eventually


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 1, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> calm down, you'll get one eventually



in another 15000 solves maybe and this was a pure aufless one!!!!! on a better note got a sub 4 on pyra =) also a LL skip


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 1, 2015)

The worst thing I've probably done was at my first and only competition so far. I got a 20 sec 2x2 solve. (Facepalm) . And I got like 3 +2s in the 2x2 stage too


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 1, 2015)

Even worse, is that I had the fastest 2x2 single in the whole competition


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 1, 2015)

i didn't know what free fop was.


----------



## youSurname (Aug 1, 2015)

Getting a +2 for doing U2 AUF instead of U'


----------



## TheSquareOne (Aug 1, 2015)

Noobiest thing I’ve done?

Well I once - rather naively - mentioned to a non-cuber that I needed ‘special lubricant to do my Rubik’s cube’.
That joke still hasn’t died down...


----------



## pkvk9122 (Aug 1, 2015)

TheSquareOne said:


> Noobiest thing I’ve done?
> 
> Well I once - rather naively - mentioned to a non-cuber that I needed ‘special lubricant to do my Rubik’s cube’.
> That joke still hasn’t died down...



hahahahaha pure gold xD. Done that myself too.


----------



## Deval97 (Aug 1, 2015)

AlexGJohnson said:


> i didn't know what free fop was.



I still don't know what it is :confused:?


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2015)

Deval97 said:


> I still don't know what it is :confused:?


Building f2l however you want eg: 2x2x2 ---> 2x2x3 ---> f2l done. Finnish with normal cflop ll.


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> Finnish with normal cfop ll.




That would be me


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2015)

Username said:


> That would be me


Haha ducking auto correct!


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 3, 2015)

Using Petrus instead of ZZ in Peach State 2015 FMC. I SUCK at Petrus.


----------



## Christmas (Aug 3, 2015)

I just competed yesterday and I had an easy V perm but I thought it was an A perm and I ****ed up the solve, ended up with a 28 instead of a 19 :/


----------



## Chog (Aug 4, 2015)

When I first got a Rubik's cube in middle school I gave up solving it because I couldn't make the LL algorithms work. A few years later I scrutinized the cube more and realized two stickers were switched at one point (Why? By whom??) and after I switched them back I could solve the cube. I spent a few years thinking I was just stupid...


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 4, 2015)

Chog said:


> When I first got a Rubik's cube in middle school I gave up solving it because I couldn't make the LL algorithms work. A few years later I scrutinized the cube more and realized two stickers were switched at one point (Why? By whom??) and after I switched them back I could solve the cube. I spent a few years thinking I was just stupid...



Same lol, but a corner was twisted instead of two stickers


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 4, 2015)

I was such a noob in the early years... I remember my first comp was January 2013 right after Magic and Master Magic were no longer official events. I saw some people practicing Magic and I legitimately considered going up and informing them that they wouldn't be able to compete in it because it wasn't an event anymore. Also, at that comp I used a Rubik's, and I thought I had a chance at round 2 with a 45-ish average.


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 5, 2015)

dnfing 3x3 semifinals apparently


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 5, 2015)

I was using a Rubik's brand (this was about 4+ years ago) and I wanted a better "speed cube" that was better than a Rubik's vaselined. So I did some research and saw that the zhanchi was the *best* cube out there. So I ordered it on amazon and was very excited. I later returned it because I thought the cube was crap and kept "falling apart" (it was super lose"


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 5, 2015)

Have you seen me solve Skewb or Pyraminx? Im such a noob at those events.


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 5, 2015)

Doing U2 + U2 + U + U2 = *U7* for PLL recognition is pretty noob I think

Bonus: Solving an H-Perm in 4x4 by doing PLL parity + y + PLL parity


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 5, 2015)

I completely forgot about the 0.59 scramble at Nats and thought Lucas' 0.94 was 2x2 NAR...


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 6, 2015)

My first comp was US Nats 2014, I'd been speedcubing for about two months, so I knew who Feliks and Mats were from Youtube. During Nationals I went up to them while they were talking and asked who I thought was a random other person to take my picture with them...realized later it was Rowe Hessler


----------



## stunseed (Aug 19, 2015)

i needed to replace stickers on my cube. so while putting the stickers on i had put them in the wrong spot by accidentally turning a face of the cube while applying stickers


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 19, 2015)

THIS


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 19, 2015)

stunseed said:


> i needed to replace stickers on my cube. so while putting the stickers on i had put them in the wrong spot by accidentally turning a face of the cube while applying stickers



ahhhhhhh thats gotta suck! I feel so bad for you. if I were you, I would have cried for hours and quit cubing because of my stupidity. (but not for real)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 19, 2015)

Restickering my shengshou 5x5 with the blue and green switched


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 19, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Restickering my shengshou 5x5 with the blue and green switched



ooh, that sucks. do the 5x5 pieces come apart? you could just switch green and blue parts.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 19, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Restickering my shengshou 5x5 with the blue and green switched



fgt. fgt. nub. nub. how does one fail that hard??? and what happened to you switching to japanese colour scheme? GL with the EO recog in ZZ... and even for 4A in LSE.


----------



## Millet (Aug 20, 2015)

U' U2 U' auf. Oh god no! I still do this to some degree when misinterpreting the AUF after PLL/ZBLL. Before this problem arose the noobiest thing I've ever done was thinking it was standard to learn all PLL's (and most OLL's) before starting to speed solve.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 20, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> ooh, that sucks. do the 5x5 pieces come apart? you could just switch green and blue parts.



I just gave up on 5x5, my shengshou later gained the power of flight and flew out of my window in a fit of rage


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 20, 2015)

once at a comp i was just solving my 3x3 when suddenly someone said something really funny and then after that my cube popped, 
as someone kept saying funny stuff i put the edge in but i put it in wrong however i didnt know that,
i was solving the cube till i reached oll and saw that one edge was put in wrong and becuase i wasn't really concentrated on solving but more on the jokes that friend of mine was saying i started doing OLL parity -_-


----------



## United Thought (Aug 20, 2015)

Until I averaged like 20, I used to solve the R U R' F2L case with y' U M U2 R' U R' U M'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 20, 2015)

United Thought said:


> Until I averaged like 20, I used to solve the R U R' F2L case with y' U M U2 R' U R' U M'



NOOOOOOOOOOO xD


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 21, 2015)

United Thought said:


> Until I averaged like 20, I used to solve the R U R' F2L case with y' U M U2 R' U R' U M'


Since about half of all F2L cases involve reducing to the R U R' case, I shudder to think how awful the rest of your solutions were xD


----------



## NeilH (Aug 21, 2015)

United Thought said:


> Until I averaged like 20, I used to solve the R U R' F2L case with y' U M U2 R' U R' U M'



I think it's pretty cool that you thought that differently


----------



## Damien Porter (Aug 22, 2015)

During my second comp, my first official blind attempt, I didn't start the timer. Took my blindfold off to realise it. Didn't have enough time to complete my second attempt after that.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 23, 2015)

so apparently I've been doing the 4x4 flipping alg wrong this whole time...
mine: R U R' U' F' U F
the good one: R U R' F R' F' R


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 23, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> so apparently I've been doing the 4x4 flipping alg wrong this whole time...
> mine: R U R' U' F' U F
> the good one: R U R' F R' F' R



I used yours until now


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 23, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I used yours until now



hahaha what a noooob!!!

so apparently this alg is godly and dropped my times by 2 whole seconds...46.92 ao 1000...


----------



## MartyMcFly (Aug 29, 2015)

Buying a Rubiks speed cube xD


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thinking I had an original idea


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 30, 2015)

Ignore this sorry for double post


----------

